# Not connecting internet after install



## Ernesto (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, this is my first installation. I did it and now it cannot access the Internet. I say this because when I try to install X.Org it can*'*t go to FTP, and the same if I try to do it for ports.

How can I fix or set an Internet connection to my router now that I have installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.1? Any help for these first steps will be so welcomed. I tried to solve by googling and this forum's posts but I cannot find a solution, so thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2013)

See the Handbook about DHCP.  The section called "FreeBSD Integration" shows examples: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for replying.

Anyway it looks like harder than I thought. So Internet access is not included with installation? Is there any other resource for helping to start in FreeBSD post install for non experienced users? I mean apart from that documentation which is so hard at first sight. 

I know these are very newbie questions but I can not find clear info of it by searching the resources and this way I will never begin to learn.

Thanks in advance anyway*.*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2013)

Ernesto said:
			
		

> So internet access is not included with installation?


That really depends on your situation, for 99% of the users it works out of the box.



> Is there any other resource for helping to start in FreeBSD post install for non experienced users? I mean apart from that doc which is so hard at first sight.


The handbook. It's what it's there for. 

We assume you have at least some level of computer knowledge and we expect people to do some homework. Read the handbook. If there are any specifics that aren't clear you can always ask.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2013)

Ernesto said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Anyway it looks like harder than I thought. So internet access is not included with installation?



It is, although often the user must be responsible for configuring it.  For that matter, "internet access" does not describe the specific problem you are having.  If the network interface was configured during install, that setting should have been saved.  You may be having problems with FTP access.  Actual error messages would help to identify that.



> Is there any other resource for helping to start in FreeBSD post install for non experienced users? I mean apart from that doc which is so hard at first sight.



Admittedly, many parts of the Handbook lack a "quick start" section.  For that one, it would be

 Use `ifconfig` to list interface names (like dc0 or em0).
 Add 
	
	



```
ifconfig_[I]interface[/I]="SYNCDHCP"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf, replacing _interface_ with the name found in step 1.
Even shorter is to add 
	
	



```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="SYNCDHCP"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf.

Finally, there's also PC-BSD.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks to all replies.

I'll try this tip, I assume you mean editing the file rc.conf using the vi editor, don't you? Excuse me but my skills are so low. I'm trying to learn C at times and I know some basics of it.

Anyway, when I do `ifconfig`, I can not understand which the interface name is the one I have to add.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2013)

Look for the one that says status: active.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks again for replies.

I choose to begin again and install FreeBSD 9.1 as a new installation again. This time Internet is working and it allows me to fetch. So I am beginning to feel happier and think this will not be impossible.

Anyway I am installing X11 from ports and it is taking a huge time, I do not know if this is a normal behaviour or if this is as expected. Anyway I can not stop it now but it's too late here and the process asks me sometimes to press OK.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, building from ports takes longer than installing binary packages.  See the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a new issue, while installing X11 by ports and taking all night long the Internet connection fell down for a second and the process was interrupted... Just messages of "timed out" line after line and I could not do anything to continue the process. I had to go to work so I shutdown the computer, the only thing I could do.

It is possible to continue the X11 installation or do I need begin a new FreeBSD installation from the beginning formatting?

Anyway the X11 installation is so long by ports, I saw something about automating the process so I have not to type OK or the different choices the process give me, something like a command for an unattended install of X11. Do you think this is possible? It was taking all the night long an it has not finished.

And about installing: is doing it by packages better than by ports? Is it better or worse?

Thanks in advance again, you are helping me in these first steps*.*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2013)

Ernesto said:
			
		

> It is possible to continue the X11 installation or do I need begin a new FreeBSD installation from the beginning formating?


No need to start over. Just go back to building xorg, it will pick up where it left off. You can do a `make clean` first to clear out any half built stuff just to be safe. 



> Anyway the X11 installation is so long by ports, I saw something about automating the procces so I have not to type OK or the different choices the proccess give me, something like a command for an unattended install of X11. Do you think this is possible? It was taking all the night long an it has not finish...


Several ways of doing this. I highly recommend installing ports-mgmt/portmaster and using that to build ports. Portmaster will ask all those questions _before_ starting the actual build.



> And about installing: is sure doing it by packages instead of ports? Is it better or worst?


Packages are nothing more than pre-compiled ports. Once they're installed there's no difference. Obviously using pre-compiled packages will save you the compile time. The downside is that you can't enable/disable features or options.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you very much.

In order to continue installation you advise me to do a `make clean`, but how can I do it? It is so:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
# make clean
```

I'll try the portmaster thing and I will comment.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2013)

Ernesto said:
			
		

> In order to continue installation you advice me to do a `make clean`, but how can I do it? It is so:
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
> ...


That is correct. After that you can continue with `make install`. Or better yet, install ports-mgmt/portmaster first and continue with `portmaster x11/xorg`.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 30, 2013)

I got X11 installed by portmaster successfully, as you told, it continued the process from the interruption.

Next wrong thing is that X11 is not working, I type `startx` and it shows a screen with a pair of windows with a command line and a clock but I can not do anything, no response from mouse or keyboard so I have to shutdown with a button. I found that I had to add:

```
hald_enable="YES" 
dbus_enable="YES"
```
to rc.conf at /etc and I did it but no success. I try typing `Xorg -retro` but again I got a frozen screen, this time a one full of grey dots with a X at the center. 

Have you found anything similar before? Is there any file or log to show here in order to discover what the fault is?

Thanks again*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2013)

Please start a new thread for questions that are not related to the subject of this thread.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok, that is what I'll do, it's true that this thread has changed so much.


----------

